# ECU "relearn"



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

How long does it take the ECU to "relearn" after installing a CAI ? :confused


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

A while, you can reset it by putting the key in the run position and pull the red fuse in the engine bay fuse box for about 30 sec.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Can't I just disconnect the battery? :confused


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

gameover said:


> Can't I just disconnect the battery? :confused


If the key isn't in the run position disconnecting the battery won't get the PCM to reset what it has "learned". You can put the key in run and disconnect the battery, but pulling the red fuse is much easier.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

AmesGTO,

Thanks for the info! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sooo, kiddees...the ECU or PCM will _not_ relearn a CAI PDQ, if not ASAP. If not, you're SOL, and that's decidedly NFG.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

i dont understand this computer stuff, will it or will it not learn to adjust for the extra air flow?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know what Groucho is saying either. The Aussies do the red fuse re-learn procedure a lot (at least that's what I've read). Good for a little performance boost before drving hard.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

will this work on the new LS2 engine? I have a custom intake that allows more air than the K&N and the NewEra, when we were testing it the ECU/PCM sensed the extra air and just started dumping in extra fuel to make up for the extra air. Does this somewhat work inplace of a tune until one can be proformed?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> will this work on the new LS2 engine? I have a custom intake that allows more air than the K&N and the NewEra, when we were testing it the ECU/PCM sensed the extra air and just started dumping in extra fuel to make up for the extra air. Does this somewhat work inplace of a tune until one can be proformed?


It seems to be a pretty universal thing for GM so I'd guess it will work on an LS2. The red fuse part might be 04 only I don't know (it's really just an easy way to kill power to the PCM only). But the put the key in run and unhook the battery is very universal to GM. 

It's not going to be anything nearly as good as a tune. I'd think of it more like getting rid of the cars bad habits.

I read a lot about this on the Aussie boards a year ago. A guy also put up a page about it here: http://www.mytired.com/cars/index.htm?page=car_rset.htm


----------

